# HELP Part 2



## gizmoboomboom (Jan 11, 2012)

Explain, with reasons, why the following information,relating to the characteristics of the supply, is required during the design stage of the electrical installation.

A). Prospective Earth Fault Current. (l)

B). The Value of External Impedance. (Ze)

C). New Assumed current demand of the installation.

D). Disconnection time of the external bulkhead type luminaire.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

tell us your answers first. then we can help you with your homework.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

wildleg said:


> tell us your answers first. then we can help you with your homework.


 I guess the duck is gonna die.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

gizmoboomboom said:


> Explain, with reasons, why the following information,relating to the characteristics of the supply, is required during the design stage of the electrical installation.





> A). Prospective Earth Fault Current. (l)


Prospecting is the only known way to locate Earth Fault Current.



> B). The Value of External Impedance. (Ze)


The value is directly related to the demand for said impedance based upon external stimuli. 


> C). New Assumed current demand of the installation.


Typically, the installation will utilize all of the available current based solely upon assumptions of course.



> D). Disconnection time of the external bulkhead type luminaire.


The external bulkhead luminaires that I have encountered usually have a disconnection time in the range of .014 to .018 nano seconds.

Pete

All of the above answers are of course BS... the same as asking us to do your homework.


----------



## gizmoboomboom (Jan 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

*thanks pete for a straight answer..*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Pete- how the heck did you know that info? Did you google it-- fess up.:laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

For those answers I think he used Bing! :lol:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Pete- how the heck did you know that info? Did you google it-- fess up.:laughing:


I simply watched the presidential debates for the best methods to give a non-answer.

Pete


----------

